

Coming Soon: a Mozilla App for the iPhone - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2009/10/17/coming-soon-a-mozilla-app-for-the-iphone/

======
yawniek
i am wondering why apple has a browser monopoly on his mobile os and microsoft
can't?

~~~
sahaj
that's a damn good question.

unlike microsoft, apple does not sell it's OS to hardware manufacturers.
manufacturers should have the ability to install software other than what is
shipped with the OS.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft>

